# Flippinout's Roosevelt!



## forest dude (Dec 28, 2010)

As soon as flippinout notified the forum that he was going to start selling slingshots I got excited because Nathan's skills are spectacular. I quickly sent a PM to Nathan to get on the list for one of his Roosevelt's and chose Ipe for the core. This slingshot was certainly made with care and it's just stunning. I took it out before the sun went down all the way and got 40-50 shots in. I shoots extremely well and feels really stable in my hand. The leather is just beautiful and the way it feels in your hand, well, you'll just have to order one and feel it for yourself. You will not want to put it down. This design was a stroke of genius and I remember seeing his original post about his Roosevelt and the leather outside and thought what a great idea it was. Not only does it feel great in your hand but it should dampen fork hits and absorb some shock. Do yourself a favor and get one of these for yourself. I personally think this slingshot could be priced much higher and it would still be worth it. Ok, now I have to get my hand free to hold this slingshot again. ;-)

-steve


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I am so pleased that you like it. It will only get better looking with age and wear. Thanks for the kind review, i enjoyed making it.

Nathan


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep, that is a beautiful fork, just plain old beautiful. Anyone would be proud to pull one of those out at a shoot.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice


----------

